# How do I safely get pee out of car seat straps???



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

My DD (who has been fully PT for a few months now) has recently started peeing every time she gets in her car seat, I dont know why, she even says "wee-wee" when she sees it <sigh> I can remove the cover and wash it safely, I also have lined the seat with a towel which helps, but what about the straps? They dont come off the seat and I can only sponge them with water as far as I can tell, I have done this but they are starting to really stink of pee.

What can I safely use to clean them & get rid of the smell without damaging them and making them unsafe, please help!!!

Btw _ I have a Britax Eclipse Si car seat

Thank you.

Linda


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I would possibly sponge clean them if your manual allows for it and then once *dry* cover them in baking soda and let it sit overnight. Then brush, or vaccuum the backing soda off. Hopefully the baking soda will absorb some of the smell. Once this stops happening I'd order a new set of straps for the seat. I'm not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## taterbug1999 (May 5, 2006)

spray them with white vinegar in a spray bottle. Then let it dry. They will stink until it dries to high heaven like vinegar but when it dries it takes its smell and the pee pee smell with it and has germ killing properties. We have used it on carpet in the past for pet accidents and it is safe for fabrics.


----------



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

thank you so much for your suggestions, I really appreciate it


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

If you decide to spray them, make sure not to saturate them. This would effectively be the same as soaking them, which is a no no. Soaking a car seat harness could weaken it's fibres, causing the potential for it to be ineffective in an accident. Car seat harnesses are not the same as carpet.









I also don't know if I'd line her seat with a towel. Maybe you could put her in some type of training pant when she needs to ride in the car.


----------



## dadinblue (Jun 17, 2007)

You can completely remove the straps for washing.

Take it out of the car, flip it over and start at the between-the-knees adjuster. Pull it out and follow it up to where that one strap connects to the two shoulder straps.

They all come out... and while you are at it, wash the cover.

Oh and you might want to make notes about how it came apart... so you can easily put it back together.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

If the manual says don't remove the straps, then don't. If it doesn't say, then call Britax and ask.

Would it be possible to put her in a waterproof cover for car rides to keep the straps dry from now on?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Check your manual, on both our seats you can remove the crotch strap to clean the buckle. You can then get to the whole length of the webbing.

I'd also air it out in the sun if possible.

Britax has the manuals available for download on their website.


----------

